# The secret to keeping Vals



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

I know that a lot of members here have had success with Vallisneria.

Here's my problem: I can't get the sh*t to live. When I do, it does only that: live. It doesn't thrive.

I think I may have figured out the inital problem to getting to live when they are introduced. I think that if you burry the base of the plant, they will die. If you leave the upper part of the root base above the gravel, they seem to live.

Alright, so I THINK that's what's required when introducing them. Next problem: making them grow. I have some assorted vals in my 125 under 2.3WPG. I stuck the vals right up under the light fixtures, so they're getting as much light as possible. They don't seem to be growing taller or reproducing at all. They're in both low and high flow areas. I fertilize weekly. Still nothing. Is there some secret here?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Gumby said:


> I know that a lot of members here have had success with Vallisneria.
> 
> Here's my problem: I can't get the sh*t to live. When I do, it does only that: live. It doesn't thrive.
> 
> ...


Iv had plenty of luck with them,I dont have any fancy substrate or anything just gravel.

What I do use is some peat granules around the roots on the initial planting.I also trim the roots on all my new plants before planting.

I dont use co2 or get into all that high light, I run 1-2 watts per gallon, and weekly doses of flourish and iron.

hopefully that helps somewhat


----------



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

when you initially transplant them into your tank they concentrate all their growth to establishing their roots and thus appear like they are not growing. Once roots are established they grow like weeds.

Mine are so tall the leaves are across the top and starting to fold downward along the sides. My Hydro, Onion Bulbs and Swords are all touching the top. when i can find some time I need to trim


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

How do you get them to grow so well. Fertalizer?


----------



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

chiefkyle said:


> How do you get them to grow so well. Fertalizer?
> [snapback]998611[/snapback]​


Good lighting, alot of substrate or gravel, alittle Co2 and a steady balance of good water parameters and nutrients.

its not a trick, its just dedication


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Cool, thanks.

Where can I see some complete setup pics of your tank?


----------



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

chiefkyle said:


> Cool, thanks.
> 
> Where can I see some complete setup pics of your tank?
> [snapback]998949[/snapback]​


here is a pic of my tank a few weeks ago


----------



## AnKleBiTR (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice tank, Edcal. What kind of stone is that you have used as a background?


----------



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

AnKleBiTR said:


> Nice tank, Edcal. What kind of stone is that you have used as a background?
> [snapback]999500[/snapback]​


Thx Ankle, I have a "Back to Nature" background here is the website Back to Nature
here is a pic of my tank, brand spankin new


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Vals haven't given me much problem except when my rhom bites chunks out of the leaves. Otherwise, they've been pretty good and are sending out runners like crazy. Tank temp is 78, ph 6.8, 15ppm CO2 with micro and macronutrients twice weekly, gravel is regular aquarium gravel with I think 30 pounds of laterite.


----------

